# Dual Core oder welchen Prozessor für S7 / WinCC



## Raabun (27 Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,
wie der Titel des Threads schon aussagt, interessieren mich Erfahrungen mit welchem Prozessor man am besten fährt.

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen:

Wie gut werden die beiden Cores der Dual Core Prozessoren von der Siemens-Software unterstützt?

Gruß

Dirk-Uwe


----------



## nade (27 Oktober 2006)

Mal eine andere Frage reicht für WinCC nicht auch ein "kleineres" System?
Also in Punkto Dualcore Prozessoren werden glaub ich die Prozesse die am laufen sind aud die CPU-Kerne aufgeteilt.
Wenns so geht wie bei den 64Bit Prozessoren wird auch da es sich eine zeitlang schwer tun bis die Softwarehersteller drauf reagiert haben und die Systemleistung ausnutzen.
Ist das WinCC überhaupt Prozessorleistung hungrig?


----------



## Question_mark (27 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,



			
				raabun schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gut werden die beiden Cores der Dual Core Prozessoren von der Siemens-Software unterstützt?


Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit überhaupt nicht.



			
				nade schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das WinCC überhaupt Prozessorleistung hungrig?


Ja, und ein bisschen mehr RAM-Speicher ist dann auch ganz hilfreich...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------

